# Which Composer Was the Biggest Playa?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Go!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

RU Serious?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Amy Marcy Cheney, alias Mrs. H.H.A. I don't really know how big she was, but she's the only one I can think of.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodduck said:


> Amy Marcy Cheney, alias Mrs. H.H.A. I don't really know how big she was, but she's the only one I can think of.


And in her memory:






if you don't know the song, play it, and be surprised at the Sibelius quote.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Granate said:


> RU Serious?


To quote South Park, "I'm Super Serial"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think Mozart had the most Schwag.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Community forum is the place to be


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, several recorded rolls for a playa piano.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

One day I'm hoping for my opus numbers to catch up with my notches. Then I will claim the title.

Absurd thread.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Nobody has dared provide the obvious answer, which is Amy Beach.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> Nobody has dared provide the obvious answer, which is Amy Beach.


See post #3................


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Any composer from Playa del Rey in Los Angeles!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Teach me to merely scan a (daft) thread. I assume in reality "playa" means something else...?:devil:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Robert Pickett said:


> Teach me to merely scan a (daft) thread. I assume in reality "playa" means something else...?:devil:


As in "Don't shoot the piana playa"? Good counsel. I'm one of those :angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Robert Pickett said:


> Nobody has dared provide the obvious answer, which is Amy Beach.


... and #4 ....


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Go!


What does the thread title mean?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

janxharris said:


> What does the thread title mean?


Playa = Beach (in Spanish). "Vamos a la playa" = "Let's go to the beach." We have a member here who lives in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Playa = Beach (in Spanish). "Vamos a la playa" = "Let's go to the beach." We have a member here who lives in Playa Del Carmen, Mexico.


Thanks - but I must still be a bit stupid....


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Which Composer Was the Biggest Beach?


----------



## Doctuses (Jun 11, 2018)

janxharris said:


> Which Composer Was the Biggest Beach?


amy beach! =)


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Doctuses said:


> amy beach! =)


What does this mean?


----------



## Doctuses (Jun 11, 2018)

she's a composer lol


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Doctuses said:


> she's a composer lol


ok.
.......................................


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, whoever he is, I love the sun of a beach.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

If you want the sun then Ravel's your man.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Well, whoever he is, I love the sun of a beach.


Also check out Poulenc's _Les Biches_.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm guessing that the 'playa' used in the OP refers to a 'ladies' man'. Well thats how I read it. I iz down wit da kids, man.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Playa - A term one man uses to confirm the awesome manliness/grooviness of another man. Women can call men playa's too...but it's much more used in the context of men showing respect to another man.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

This looks like a thread going nowhere fast


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Haydn man said:


> This looks like a thread going nowhere fast


A consummation devoutly to be wished, frankly.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I wouldn't say that. It's on page two already.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> I wouldn't say that. It's on page two already.


I know.

Dreadful, isn't it?

And page 1 largely consists of folk querying what it's about or making bad 'beach' jokes.

Furthermore, the closet geologist in me is screaming out for a proper definition of 'playa', namely:

"A playa is a dry, vegetation-free, flat area at the lowest part of an undrained desert basin. It is a location where ephemeral lakes form during wet periods, and is underlain by stratified clay, silt, and sand, and commonly, soluble salts" (thank you, US Geological Survey).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Poor thread. 1/10. Come on Captain, up yer game! I'd start a 'Wagner v Green Day' thread, instead.


----------

